# PVC Sleeve for Volleyball Posts



## adpanko (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm not really clear from your description how you plan on constructing them. You're planning on make the vertical poles (about 8' high or whatever), and spanning the net in between them? I don't think PVC is strong enough. If someone were to run into the net, or spike, catch their hand on the net while in the air and tug the net down as they land, I would bet that the PVC supports/uprights would bend then snap. And PVC sort of shatters when it breaks, which would be very dangerous. I think metal or really beefy wood upright supports are the only safe and worth doing solution for a homemade setup.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Correct on the pvc strength. Unless you can find something thick walled. It is also not very durable with exposure to sunlight although there are new types becoming more UV resistant. What you need is a 2" detachable laundry clothes rack anchor pole type set up and a 2" PVC cap when not in use.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

No, what he wants to do us bury PVC sleeves in the ground
Then insert the volleyball poles down into the pvc sleeves to play
I think for stength you would need to encase the PVC in concrete
Propably not to the grass line
Paint the PVC caps green to blend in more


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Agree on the concrete 
If you paint the caps you can't find em. If you leave em white or gray you won't clip them with the mower, or stub your toes:laughing:


----------



## jweiner (Dec 21, 2008)

Scuba DAve is correct - I want to bury two feet or so of PVC into the ground so that the top of the PVC is flush with the ground. Do you think that two feet of buried PVC will support a volleyball net without using concrete? To me it seems like it should and my question was only going to be how I get two feet of PVC into the ground.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Post hole digger to get the PVC in
As long as the PVC/ground is stronger then the poles it will work without cement
IE the poles would breake befor any significant pressure is placed on the PVC
Instead of cement you might use gravel & pound it down in with a sledge around the PVC - but not too hard

Sch 80 PVC is thicker


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

I think what you are doing will work using schedule 40 but the idea of using a cap may be the down fall of your plan. Instead of a cap use a length of something that fits inside the pvc and is heaver than water. Insert it into the buried pvc so it goes all the way to the bottom. When you pull it out you will have a hole to insert your poles into. If you use a cap it will tend to load up with dirt every time it rains.

Rege


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Water jet. Place the pvc on the ground and put a hose with a pressure nozzle in it. Push it to the ground while pushing the pvc in. 

Warning-you might get a little dirty in the process.:laughing:


----------



## jweiner (Dec 21, 2008)

I was hoping to not have to dig holes at all. I also will probably have to cap the bottom of the PVC since otherwise, soil will just come up into the PVC as I "hammer" it into the ground. The water jet idea is interesting but probably won't work given the need to cap the bottom of the PVC. I was thinking about possibly using one of those root feeder poles to get the soil/subsoil moist and then just taking a sledgehammer along with perhaps a short piece of 2x6 on top of the PVC so I don't shatter the PVC with the hammer. I'm not sure if this will work. If I do end up needing to dig holes with a post hole digger, I will probably just end up cementing the PVC into the ground, but again, I a looking for a solution that might avoid more labor.


----------

